# Moveing the big great beast



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I highly recommend these guys if you ever move one. A & Z in Ft. Walton


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What "guys" did you use?


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

What size & model liberty is that? Where did you get it? How much? These things would be appreciated by fellow pff'ers. Also I just wanted to be the next one to post after MULLET HUNTER!!! I will be his wingman anyday.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Lol sweet safe


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Did you just slide that on wood and use a pallet jack?

I've used 1in PVC rollers to move my 900lb Sturdy Safe.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

Always be safe with a safe.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I used A to Z Lock & Safe, 850 664-7557. Second time I used them to move the beast.

They used a big pallet jack, wood, heavy metal bars to roll it on and a trailer that lowers. Takes about an hour to just get it out of the house.

I got the safe from a nephew, I have no clue what model it is. I was told they stopped making this one because it is too big and heavy. They estimate the weight at 2,800 - 3,000 pounds. I have approximately 28 long guns, several hand guns and all kinds of junk in it and still have plenty of room for more.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

How much did they charge?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

thats basically a wells fargo truck with out the tires!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

We destroyed an appliance dolly moving my Winchester (SAMs club special) safe down 2 flights of stairs a couple weeks ago to move it to storage. I'm not looking forward to the move into the new house this coming week...

I too would be curious to know their rates to move a (smaller) fire-rated gun safe.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Call and ask for Jack.

Moved it from my bar in my house, accross tile floors and then approximately 40 miles and set up at new locations. They charged me $425.00. However, keep in mind this safe can not be moved without special equipment and skills. 

This safe is great when you never have to move it but a SOB to have moved.

Like I said, they estimate the weight between 2,800 and 3,000 lbs.

I have moved everything in my life from pianos to hot tubs, this is the only item I've ever ran into I could not move.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

A buddy has one I built for him,it tipped the scales at a touch over 7K #'s I built it with 1" plate steel.We had to take out a section of outside wall to put it in the house.And we had to use a fork lift to move it,we rented a smaller one to begin with but it wouldn't pick it up.The outside is 1" plate with 4" of fire rock and 3/8" plate on the inside,with 36, 1 1/2" hardened locking rods.It has a full length piano type hinge,flush with the door.It has 4, 1" stainless J type bolts holding it down.Material cost was 3800$ and he has a safe that I think is better than anything you could buy,for about the price of a decent larger size safe.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Tommy at American lock and safe has moved mine twice for 400 each time


----------

